# Windshield install



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone installed a windshield on a 66 GTO themself, if so, how was the process (easy enough?)? If you had to do it again would you or prefer to have a glass shop do it?

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since almost any good glass shop can do it for under $300 I see no need to.
Our local shop can do a PPG with sun shade for around $250.
Clear glass is the most costly at around $400+
Check you local shops you might be surprised.


----------

